
Show HN: Made a UX design portfolio, will really appreciate everyone feedback - Shivam_Dewan
http://theduokids.webflow.io/
======
sturgeeee
A bit too much white on the initial landing screen, need to separate the hello
message from the explore work. Maybe separate each project even if just by a
line. Text size changes when you click onto about. However, the image/section
sizing and placement is good.

~~~
froggomad
Agreed. Perhaps a light gray background on every other project?

~~~
Shivam_Dewan
yep, we were just thinking about that, thanks :)

